# Turtle News Update!!!



## turtle2778

Its official today is the day I became the proud owner of a hearse. She is a 1987 Cadillac Concours thats black with blue interior. I CANT believe it.  It was so exciting I almost threw up. LOL. I cant wait to show her to you all. Ill be getting her this weekend. Now i just need to get a personalized plate. WOO HOOO


----------



## ScareShack

WoW! Awesome for you! Im happy, this is great news. Cant wait to see pics of it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Are coffins extra?


----------



## dave the dead

Cool Turtle! Nothing like a wagon for the family car......


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Congratulations!!!!!!!

That's great news!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Cool, now I have a new best friend! lol


----------



## Zombie-F

Ooh!  Very nice indeed. Got any photos to share? I hope I can someday get a hearse for myself.


----------



## Hellrazor

thats great! cant wait to see pics! Congrats chicky!


----------



## turtle2778

Thanks for all the congrats. Im SUPER excited. I pick her up this weekend.  Heres a couple of pictures of her. I cant wait EEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## turtle2778

Well sorry bout those last two Im not sure what happened. You get the idea though.


----------



## trishaanne

Show off!!!!!  Congratulations again. I can't wait to take a ride in it.


----------



## bourno

Nice !!!!

Have fun with the new toy


----------



## Spooklights

Congratulations! I'm so jealous!


----------



## Vlad

Very nice my dear. I saw that listing last night, and I still can't believe she went for as little as she did.


----------



## scareme

Too cool! I'm jealous.


----------



## Spookineer

Way to go T!!!!!! So will you be using hydraulics or airbags to slam it? Then 22" wheels, airbrushed skulls, Oh yea that's gonna' make a fine ride!


----------



## Death's Door

Congrats on your new wheels Turtle!!!!! Looks like it's in great shape too. Good for you!!!!!


----------



## slimy

That is awesome.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Awesome is an understatement! Way cool! Okay, the cost guy is here: How much???


----------



## DeathTouch

No fair turtle.

I want I hearse, but it could be worse, I could be riding in the back.(Singing)


----------



## Hauntiholik

Congrats T!!!!!!
I've been looking at a 'new' ride myself.


----------



## rip86

turtle2778 said:


> Its official today is the day I became the proud owner of a hearse. She is a 1987 Cadillac Concours thats black with blue interior. I CANT believe it.  It was so exciting I almost threw up. LOL. I cant wait to show her to you all. Ill be getting her this weekend. Now i just need to get a personalized plate. WOO HOOO


Hi Turtle
Just an FYI - Concours is actually the Model or style of the hearse (much like an Olds "Cutlass"). Look on the coach tag (along side of drivers door), I'll bet the coach is actually manufactured by 'Eureka' coach... which puts it in the top 3 Hearses (coach builders) made. 
Figured I'd take your excitement up a notch
(sounds like it's just like the one I have)


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter

Right on, T!!! So is this gonna be your "daily driver" or does she come out once a year...say in October sometime?

Oh...and does she have a fitting name?


----------



## turtle2778

No name yet, I just cant think of anything cool. Im trying though. And yes ill probably drive her more pretty often. Thanks RIP thats freakin awesome. I knew she was a prize.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Are you drivin; it to IS?


----------



## turtle2778

Okay Im am leaving right now to go and get her. YEAH!!! Ill post pics when i get home. Wish us luck. And YES sickie ill be taking her to IS.


----------



## Hauntiholik

congrats T! I can't wait to see her.


----------



## turtle2778

Here's a couple of pictures of her. Its raining out and freezing so Ill have to get more later. She's actually pretty great. Hard to accellerate, but then im used to a fiberglass car and this one is a BEAST. LOL. Lots off good things though and once I get her in for some work she will be spectacular. Maybe this year, we'll see.


----------



## Bone Dancer

So Turtle, are you going to give rides in the back in an open casket so you can wave at the passers by?
Really Turtle that is just to cool.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

She looks great!!!!!!!

I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Revenant

Oooooh that's a beauty... excellent condition. Can't wait to see it at IS.


----------



## randyaz

Atta girl...very nice


----------



## slightlymad

Sweet so you'll be brining that to the party right?


----------



## turtle2778

Nope were bringing kellies porshe


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Too kewl! I want one!


----------



## rip86

GREAT T, other than the 3rd break light, WE GOT TWINS - LOL
Check the tag yet? (has to be a Eureka). If you need info, LMK. 
Mine is called 'Pearl'... as in "The Black Pearl" (bit of a pirate at heart).
Good luck with her, hope you have fun (oh, heck, I KNOW you will)


----------



## Ghostess

I am SO jealous! Just GREEN with envy!!

Congrats!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Congrats!! That's a sweet ride, alright. Any pics of the interior?


----------



## turtle2778

Okay I ordered my plates. Im officially the DED SLD in the land of lube. I wanted DST2DST, but someone else had it  


Doc, I will get some interior pictures soon. I keep forgetting.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

That is so wicked.
.


----------



## turtle2778

In case I forgot to mention it, which i think i did. I also chose her name...VIOLET. My grandmothers name was Violet and she was a big halloweener. She gave me my first skeleton. This car kind of has a mind of its own and when i was driving it I thought of her and what she would have thought. So hence the name.


----------



## Death's Door

I love the story behind the name Turtle. I think she'd be giving you a thumbs up for that. What a great namesake!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack

I like the choice and reasoning for the name also.


----------



## Lauriebeast

Excellent name! I'm so happy for you....she's a beauty.


----------



## turtle2778

Guess who went to her first car show and WON!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

And well deserved!!!!!!!!!!!

How exciting is that!?


----------



## Bloodhound

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Terrific! Let me guess, this has created a monster?


----------



## turtle2778

Sickie Ickie said:


> Terrific! Let me guess, this has created a monster?


Ummmm possibly


----------



## pyro

hey T-congrats --thats it your hooked, this is only the begining--- hope you have a room for all your trophies, just a hint -in normal car shows you can enter in special interest.


----------



## beelce

outstanding Turtle...congrats on your win and that great car!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Fantastic Turtle....You need to build a trophy case for all your future wins!


----------



## Vlad

Congrats Melissa. "Best of the Bunch" heehee, bananas again, lol


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Awesome M !


----------



## Spookineer

Atta girl Melissa!!!


----------



## DeathTouch

You must know the judges. LOL Congrates!


----------



## trishaanne

Way to go Melissa. Congratulations...you must be thrilled!


----------



## Black Cat

Congratulations Melissa!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666

Way To Go T!!!! That's awesome!!!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Don't know how I missed this thread the first time around, but congratulations on both finding the hearse and on winning at the show.


----------



## turtle2778

DeathTouch said:


> You must know the judges. LOL Congrates!


Nope, it was judged by other owners. She won all on her own.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Dang T!!! I'm so proud of you! Congrats my friend. Now you have to bring yourself and Violet to Hearsecon for sure!


----------



## Revenant

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Let's hear it for Violet and Turtle!


----------



## Terrormaster

Totally cool! Way to go T!

-TM


----------



## turtle2778

Hauntiholik said:


> Dang T!!! I'm so proud of you! Congrats my friend. Now you have to bring yourself and Violet to Hearsecon for sure!


Thanks so much hauntie I was soo excited i think i may have jumped up and down a bit slightly embarrassing myself but oh well LOL. Im seriously thinking about doing Hearsecon next year. Everything depends on whether or not im working, but Ive got it on my list of things to do.


----------



## turtle2778

Thanks to all of you for you great comments Violet and I really appreciate them. Ill be bringing her to Ironstock if you want tire tread autographs  LOL


----------



## Lilly

Congrats Turtle ........way cool
Nice hearse definitely

pics aren't showing up for some reason so i found them in you photo-bucket


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Will I see it at Ms W's M&T?


----------

